# How are the factory Novak night sights



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

I see that Novak night sights are available on the 4 inch kahr models, and that the Novak rear fits any kahr. If you go to the kahrshop.com page and look at the parts breakdown by part number, the Novak models don't list the front sight as being a night sight, but I know they are. Which front night sight would match up with the Novak rear? Im guessing trijicon because they supply Novak, but kahr is temporarily out of front trijicons. I want to get the proper set for my P9. Thanks


----------

